
Redesigned Airplane Row Will Make You Want the Middle Seat (2017) - sohkamyung
https://www.fastcompany.com/3067612/this-redesigned-airplane-row-will-make-you-want-the-middle-seat
======
jitl
(2017).

More recent news from 2019: [https://paxex.aero/2019/06/molon-
labe-s1-staggered-seat-faa-...](https://paxex.aero/2019/06/molon-
labe-s1-staggered-seat-faa-certification/)

~~~
sohkamyung
Opps. My bad. I didn't check the date. Thanks for the note.

------
inflatableDodo
We really would like to pack you in quicker, but were wondering how to sell
it.

